# What's this?



## Mewwwda (Jul 15, 2020)

Had already noticed these, but got home from vacation today and they have multiplied and have seed heads. They look lime green after they have been cut. What is this?


----------



## LeeB (Jul 1, 2019)

Looks like goosegrass. Your best bet is to try to pull it all out ASAP. I don't think there is a good selective herbicide for it in Bermudagrass but you can look in the warm season forum.


----------



## Mewwwda (Jul 15, 2020)

I don't think it's goosegrass. I dealt with that last year, but smoked it with Sulfentrazone. There's way too much to pull out whatever it is.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Seed heads are making me think this is a paspalum of some kind.


----------



## Mewwwda (Jul 15, 2020)

That was the results I got from Google Lens also. Bahiagrass maybe?

@Spammage What is the best way to go about getting rid of it?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Certainly a variety of Goosegrass. Indian or Crawfoot


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Mewwwda said:


> That was the results I got from Google Lens also. Bahiagrass maybe?
> 
> @Spammage What is the best way to go about getting rid of it?


Bahia only has two seed branches per stalk, and it looks like your weed has three.


----------



## LeeB (Jul 1, 2019)

Mewwwda said:


> I don't think it's goosegrass. I dealt with that last year, but smoked it with Sulfentrazone. There's way too much to pull out whatever it is.


The zipper-like seed head with little spikes at the end is characteristic of goosegrass. If sulfentrazone worked before, then I would try that again.

Identifying photos: https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/goosegrass


----------



## Mewwwda (Jul 15, 2020)

You guys seem to be right. I'll spray with Sulfentrazone as soon as it dries out some and report back.

@LeeB Thanks for that site. Lots of good info there.


----------



## Mewwwda (Jul 15, 2020)

Thought I would update, most definitely was Goosegrass. Sulfentrazone roasted it again and was basically gone within a week after spraying. This stuff is becoming my nemesis after having breakouts this year and last.

I'm planning to spray Specticle FLO and Simazine this fall, is there another pre that I should consider to better control it next year?


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

@Mewwwda what rate do you spray Sulfentrazone to kill the goosegrass?


----------



## Mewwwda (Jul 15, 2020)

I use the 1.6 teaspoon per gallon rate. Sprayed more of it yesterday and today it's a really dark shade of green, almost black. Label also says surfactant is not advised, so I've never used any while spraying it.


----------

